# A+ Certification Practice tests by ProProfs.com



## theshape74 (May 18, 2012)

Hi,
I am currently studying for the A+ exam with the All in One Exam Guide from Mike Meyers. I also watched every Professor Messer video on his site. I finished the book and averaged about 75% on the review questions. I know I am not ready for the exams quite yet, however I wanted to know if the ProProfs practice exams are one of the more descent ones? I took one practice test, and I am confused as it said I got a 533, and it said I passed. Does this make sense? I was under the impression that a 675 was a pass for the essentials exam. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See this thread> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f30/a-practice-exams-570712.html


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Certguard lists it as a legit site. However, it's a free site... you can't expect to receive the most accurate and technically superior training resources for free. The "good stuff" costs money, and you tend to get what you pay for. Consider it a wise investment in your career.


----------

